# Amplificador para bajo de 100watts dañado



## ivans69 (Mar 28, 2009)

lo que pasa es que estoy arreglando un amplificador lo unico que tiene es que se escucha muy muy bajito, ya he cambiado los mosfet y dos integrados pero aun sigue igual, los transistores parece que funcionan normalmente, solo cambie uno que se veia sospechoso pero sigue igual, tal parece que el problema esta en que el audio fluye muy bajo hacia el sector de amplificación ya que ponia un cable con musica directamente al integrado que le manda el audio al sector de amplificación y en esos puntos el audio si sale como debe de salir a la bocina, tambien hay un componente que de verdad desconosco su nombre y cual es su funcion, en la placa esta marcado OS1 como puedo comprobar este componente con el multimetro?

espero que me ayeden, se los agradesco mucho


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

No se ve bien en la foto, podrias subir otras, ademas parece que esta recubierto como para que no se sepa que es.


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 29, 2009)

no puedo sacar fotos mas cerca ya que no se distinguiria, la pieza no esta recubierta, tal parece que eso es parte de ella ya que es como algun tipo de metal negro parecido al iman, esta pieza tiene cuatro puntas para soldar al a placa, talvez con estas caracteristicas me puedas decir lo que es. tall vez mañana la remueva para sacarle una foto sola


----------



## leop4 (Mar 29, 2009)

esa piesa como bien dices puede ser una bobina o inductancia para ruidos pero no creo que eso sea el problema y a eso que tu dices iman seguramente deve ser ferrite.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2009)

Si, parece ser un pequeño cilindro de ferrite, como los que se usan para hacer bobinas, tal como apunta Leop.

Sería más que muy raro que fuera la causa del problema. Empezá por revisar la alimentación y posteá el diagrama del amplificador.
Si no lo tenés, por lo menos posteá la marca y el modelo.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Mar 29, 2009)

En los bajos, por su funcionamiento, tienden a hacer vibrar la placa de componentes, revisa si hay alguno que tenga roto un terminal, generalmente son los de tamaño regular, como un condensador o similar.


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 29, 2009)

ya comprobe la alimetacion del transformador parece ir bien, me da un voltaje de +36 y -36, no tengo el diagrama del amplificador, es marca CRATE modelo BT100


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2009)

Mh....
Crate usa operacionales (además de transistores) en la circuitería de entrada. Verificá que la alimentación cada uno de esos sea la correcta.
En la pata 4 debería haber alrededor de -15V y en la 8, +15.
No conozco ese modelo en particular, pero suelen usar un par de zeners para regularla. Si hay una falla en esa alimentación, empezá a buscarla por ahí. Si no me equivoco tenés 2 resistencias de 220Ω y 5W a la derecha y arriba del componente marcado con el círculo. Esas deben ser las limitadoras del zener. Los dioditos esos deberán estar cerca (en la foto se ve algo que parece ser uno).

Lo de los contactos rotos que te dice Zopilote es otra causa posible de problemas, pero como se mantienen pegados con esa pasta blanca, no creo que sea eso. De todas maneras, revisalo.

Chequeá la alimentación de los transistores de salida también. Si no tienen voltaje suficiente, no amplifican. Y me parece que no son MOSFET los que usa Crate... ¿Qué modelo de transistores son?

Una pregunta más: ¿La salida responde al control de volumen? ¿Sube y baja al girar el potenciómetro?

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 30, 2009)

si tienes razon uno de esos diodos era el dañado en los integrados solo me marcaba como -2v, ya los remplaze los dos, pero hay una resistencia que encontre dañada, sus colores son naranja,negro,oro,oro  es una resistencia de 1/2  me marca 0ohms tal parece que esta en corto.
ya la busque en otros aparatos y ninguno la tiene, que tan dificil es encontrar esta resistencia? por que me e topado con que dicen que algunas no son comerciales


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2009)

ivans69 dijo:
			
		

> ...colores son naranja,negro,oro,oro  es una resistencia de 1/2  me marca 0ohms...


Se trata de una R de 3Ω. Es normal que un tester (multímetro/polímetro) te de un valor de 0Ω si usás una escala grande.
No creo que esté quemada, pero si de todas formas la querés cambiar, dale nomás.
Si no conseguís de 3Ω podés usar de 3,3Ω, valor más simple de conseguir y seguramente no habrá diferencia en el resultado.
Por lo demás, me alegro de que hayas solucionado el problema del zener. ¿Anda todo como debe ahora?

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 31, 2009)

todo anduvo bien por un momento, pero esa resistencia ya la tenia quemada desde antes, yo claramente vi como salio humo de ella pero yo lo provoque ya que me equivoque al juntar un cable, solo sirvio correctamente por un momento, despues yano, ahora solamente se escucha un zumbido no tan fuerte pero si un poco.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2009)

Bueno...
Ya cocinaste una resistencia. Ahora aprendiste qué hiciste mal y apuesto a que no lo hacés de nuevo.

No entendí bien cómo está funcionando tu amplificador. ¿Anda todo pero con un zumbido? ¿o sólo anduvo un momento, dejó de funcionar y sólo se oye un zumbido?

Por otro lado, dijiste que le habías reemplazado los operacionales. Crate suele usar los TL072, ¿usaste reemplazos?

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Mar 31, 2009)

creo que si volveria a tostar una resistencia, ya me ha pasado antes, pero lo que ya no hare sera usar mi celular para verificar si ya funciona algun amplificador tambien lo queme, ahora con que escuchare musica en la noche?
pero bueno,
pues como te dije anduvo bien por un momento, pero ahora solo se escucha un zumbido, no le entra ninguna señal de audio, asi es usa TL072, uno se lo reemplaze por un BA4558 y otro creo que ya lo traia de fabrica es un 5532D estos tienen la misma funcion que el TL072 cierto?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2009)

ivans69 dijo:
			
		

> ...usa TL072, uno se lo reemplaze por un *BA4558*...


Es un mal reemplazo el que hiciste ahí. El 072 tiene entrada FET y el 4558 es BJT.
Ambos son operacionales dobles, con la misma distribución de patas, pero los segundos son más ruidosos, consumen más corriente y tienen diferente impedancia de entrada.
El prefijo BA en vez del RC o LM clásico quiere decir que tenés un operacional Rohm o alguna falsificación china. Como Rohm ya no fabrica el integrado ese en empaques DIP (sólo viene para montaje superficial) supongo que te tocó un hijo de china.
Mejor comprá TL072 para el reemplazo: Es barato, fácil de conseguir y bueno.




			
				ivans69 dijo:
			
		

> ...y otro creo que ya lo traia de fabrica es un 5532D estos tienen la misma funcion que el TL072 cierto?


El 5532, el 4558 y el 072 son operacionales dobles. Peeeeeeeeeero... tienen características distintas.
No vi nunca un Crate con un 5532 y me resulta raro que usen más de un tipo de AO...
Acá hay algo sobre estos operacionales.

Como decís que anduvo un momento y se arruinó, calculo que reventó alguno de los operacionales y le pongo las fichas al 4558. Sacalo y probá el amplificador. Si el ruido desaparece (no va a andar, claro) entonces es muy probable que el culpable fuera ese AO. Cambialo por un TL072 como era originalmente.
Si el 5532 es original, dejalo así. Si reemplazó a un 072, deshacé el cambio.


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tambien puedes usar el TL082 que es un operacional doble con entrada FET.


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 1, 2009)

creo que el zumbido viene de los mosfet, ya que encargue el IRFP140N hasta mexico ya que lo busque localmente y por todas las ciudades a mi alredor y nada no lo tenian, pero creo que me trajeron un mal reemplazo(IRFP9240) ya que cheque el datasheet de ambas y el IRFP140N es hasta 100V y el IRFP9240 es hasta -200V y en el data sheet observo un diodo interno y al comprobarlo con el multimetro no me los marca  en la misma polaridad.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2009)

ivans69 dijo:
			
		

> ...encargue el IRFP140N...pero creo que me trajeron un mal reemplazo(IRFP9240)...


      

Cambiá de vendedor rápido.
El 140N es de canal N, maneja hasta 33A, 100V y Rdson=0,052Ω.
El 9240 es de canal _*P*_, 12A, -200V y Rdson=0,5Ω.

Le pediste una rueda y te vendió un palo: O no sabe qué te dio o te estafó de la peor manera.
Es posible que ese pésimo cambio haya quemado algunas cosas más.

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 1, 2009)

Removí el IRFP9240 y dejé solo el IRFP140N, entonces prendí el amplificador y ahí está ese zumbido, todavía cuando lo prendés no se escucha pero unos segundos después comienza, aún tengo un IRFP140N  de los que le quite antes, lo comprobé con el multímetro y parece normal, entonces se lo puse donde le quite ese que no tiene nada que ver, pero el zumbido es peor el led de limit se prende al máximo, y quemó la pequeña bocina con la que estaba calando.

Hice un diagrama de el puro amplificador, pero no se cual pueda ser el problema lo he comprobado todo con el multimetro y las lecturas se ven correctas, lo que pasa es que se escucha un fuerte zumbido, si remuevo el mosfet que está de el lado derecho del diagrama el zumbido no es muy fuerte pero no sale audio, si quito el de el lado izquierdo se escucha ese zumbido fuerte como si tuviera los dos, los Mosfet no estan dañados los cambié de lugar e hice las mismas pruebas pero pasa lo mismo, de el cable numero 5 es de donde viene el audio segun vi en la placa éste cable viene de la pata 1 de el  integrado 5532d pero aún quitando ese cable zumba igual, cual puede ser el problema?
Aquí está el diagrama, donde raye con rojo no van unidas esas lineas
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1629/42012.jpg


----------



## Cacho (Abr 6, 2009)

Ivan, revisá bien el circuito, porque parece tener varios errores.
Para empezar, el IRFP140N de la derecha conduce SIEMPRE a través de su diodo interno desde la línea de 37V hacia la salida, y la entrada de señal debería hacerse por el punto marcado como 6 (a las bases de los excitadores 5415 y 3440).

Es raro también que haya dos entradas de -37V, revisá eso bien.
Da la sensación de que la fuente está funcionando de manera extraña o que tenés quemado uno o los dos 4744 que van de gate a las líneas de voltaje negativo.

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 6, 2009)

lo cheque, la linea 6 si es la de gnd, cheque los zener y van bien, y si efectivamente hay dos entradas de -37v, uno viene directo de la fuente y el otro tiene antes una resistencia de 10 ohms 3w, lo que note es que el IRFP140N de la izquierda se calienta mucho en poco tiempo fuera del disipador


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2009)

Bueno, para empezar, fuera del disipador NUNCA se hace trabajar a los TR de potencia a menos que sepas muy bien lo que estás haciendo o estés dispuesto a quemarlos.

Fijate que los dos transistores de potencia -en tu esquema- están gobernados por los colectores de los excitadores, por lo que deberían ser de canales diferentes para formar una etapa Sziklai.
Si no, deberían seguir uno el emisor y el otro el colector de los excitadores, formando un Cuasi Complementario.
Eso me deja dos opciones: O uno de los originales era un IRFP9140 (u otro de canal P), o está mal el esquema. Otra manera de conectar estas cosas, no conozco.

Probá de desconectarle la entrada de señal de ese circuito que posteaste. Con eso vas a saber si el ruido lo hace el pre y lo amplifica la salida o si directamente lo genera algo en esta última etapa.

Saludos


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 8, 2009)

Ya quité la señal de entrada y cambié los transistores pero sigue igual, mi teoría es que hay algo en el voltaje que hace que haga este ruido pero aún no logro detectarlo.

Parecemos el Dr House jeje, bueno eso de el zumbido feo ya lo arreglé, pero surgió un problema, resulta que no recibe señal , lo prendo y dura unos segundos en silencio, despues de un rato le da algo así como convulsiones a la bocina , zumba y empieza a tronar, al quitar el cable como marcado 5 en el diagrama se calla ya no se escucha eso.

Al ponerlo otra vez comienza pero no se que lo pueda ocasionar, creo que no es el 5532d por que lo cambié y está igual, y ya no se que es lo que esté dañado , hay muchos mas integrados todos son tl072 y un CD4013BE , ya chequeé el voltaje y todos están recibiendo el indicado, pero no se como comprobar éstas cosas, ustedes dónde creen que este el problema?


----------



## hulk78 (Abr 9, 2009)

hola a todos desde mexicali, b.c mexico!

Yo tengo un amplificador crate bfx100 pero se me daño la seccion de amplificación donde se me quemaron dos resistencias, por lo cual busco ayuda para encontrar el valor de estas dos resistencias, leyendo lo anterior ya encontra que una de ellas es de 220ohms ya que es la que esta cercas de dos diodos, si alguno me puede ayudar con este problema se los agradeceria de todo corazon.. esperando respuesta a esto y quedando a sus ordenes desde mexico..


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola Ivans y Hulk, qué garrón lo que les pasó. El problema es que reparar algo, sin circuito a la vista, y "cambiando componentes a ver si se acierta" generalmente empeora la cosa, porque todo está directamente acoplado y una pavada en un punto, hace un desastre en otro. Lo más seguro que te sugiero, de corazón, es que le pidas el circuito directamente a Crate antes de seguir adelante. Mandándoles el nº de serie del aparato lo normal es que te lo manden gratis, o, de última, te cobren un valor nominal, tipo 5U$S. Creo que ya gastaste más que eso hasta ahora. Otra cosa que te complica el trabajo, es que la plaqueta montada en el disipador, *no* es el amplificador completo, sino parte de él, y el resto está en la placa principal. Lo que más bronca me da es que, quizás, originalmente no estaba quemado, sino que había algún problema en el camino de la señal (¿jacks de loop?) pero *ahora* ya es más serio. Mis mejores deseos para Ustedes, traten de pedir el circuito y después la seguimos. U abrazo.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 9, 2009)

Disculpen, me olvidé: tu "componente misterioso" es un conjunto sellado Led/LDR, probablemente un Vactrol, según mi pobre memoria era algo así como VTL51 o VT5C o algo así, tendría que buscar el circuito para estar seguro, y se usa en este caso para el compresor/limitador. Suerte.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 9, 2009)

Una más y me voy a dormir: estuve re-ordenando el circuito levantado "a mano" , dando valores lógicos para que funcione. Hoy no tengo scanner, mañana subo el circuito corregido, pero ya puedo adelantar que el IRFP que va a los +37V *es* canal P,como ya dedujeron acá, quizás un hipotético IRF9140, si es que existe, y si no, algo complementario del IRF140, si realmente es ése el código. Según recuerdo los códigos tan bajos eran usados en los MosFet de potencia de cápsula metálica, TO3. Por ejemplo, el IRF130 fue manteniendo las características eléctricas pero variando el encapsulado y el código, la versión de hoy sería el IRF530. El cable "6" no debe ir a masa, es el punto lógico de entrada de la señal que excita la salida. Hay 2 electrolíticos : 1 y 10 uF, deben ser los 2 iguales. El punto de unión de las 220 ohm de los emisores de los drivers, no estoy muy seguro pero deben ir a masa o a una red resistiva referida a ella, jamás a +15V (cable 5). La cadena de Bias y centrado que va desde los +17V (cable 8) a -17V (cable4) me cierra mucho más con los siguientes valores (de arriba hacia abajo): 10K > preset500 r > 4K7 > 1K > 10K. En ese caso el MPSA06 daría un bias de unos 3,7 V al que se sumaría la caída en el preset, un rango lógico para MosFets de switching. Hasta mañana. PD: una buena: esta sub-etapa de salida puede arreglarse "sola", buscando equilibrio estático y bias, sin señal, porque está acoplada *en alterna* al driver que está en la placa principal, a través de los 2 electrolíticos de ¿10? uF. Habría que desconectar el cable 6 y trabajar sólo en ella. Después se verá, mantengo la sugerencia de pedir el circuito a Crate. Suerte.


----------



## hulk78 (Abr 10, 2009)

Gracias JM Fahey! es buena tu sugerencia pero resulta que el modelo Crate bfx100 ya está discontinuado por Crate y lo único que encuentro en Internet es el owners manual, pero en éste manual no viene ningún esquemático, solo un diagrama a bloques en general del amplificador, si les sirve de algo envío foto de mi seccion dañada y de nuevo esperando que me puedan ayudar.   Por cierto los switcheadores son un irfp9140 y un irfp140 y como bien mencionas uno es P y el otro es N , uno que funciona a +32V y el otro a -19V

Ivan! vamos a reparalo ya que tengo uno parecido o muy parecido aquí a la mano, así que a echarle mano !


----------



## ivans69 (Abr 28, 2009)

aver chavos ayudenme nuevamente , el ultimo problema que tuve fue que no habia señal de audio hacia el amplificador, pero ya lo reparare, el TL072 estaba dañado y ya se escucha pero aun hay un problema.
se distorsiona mucho ya no se escucha como antes aunque no le suba mucho al bass se distorsiona, y note que la bocina se eleva mucho, no se si el problema sea de alimentacion por que uno de los zener injectaba -17v y otro +13.5v  y estos son los voltajes que alimentan a los integrados pero debe de ser +15 y -15v o tal vez el problema sea en los mosfet por que  le puse el IRFP9240 en vez de el IRFP9140 ya que no lo encontre.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola amigos. Acá va una potencia *muy*parecida, diseñada por los mismos ingenieros. Creo les va a ayudar mucho.
Suerte.


----------



## lovecom45 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola!
Disculpen que reviva este hilo pero tengo este amplificador y tengo problemas en el circuito amplificador pues  usa  el IRFP140 pero en este venia un IRFP140 y un IRFP9140  y en la PCB tiene marcadas las Iniciales de las patas ( o sea G,D,S) pongo el IRFP9140 al igual que el IRFP140 como me indica la PCB y lo prendo y ¡zaaaz! sale una luz y el IRFP9140 midiéndolo con el tester me marca unas cifras muy locas.
Alguien me puede ayudar, todo lo demás en teoria esta bien, cuabndo lo encendí los mosfets se pusieron demasiado calientes.


----------



## alaraune (Mar 28, 2010)

Pasate por el post que dice del uso del foco en serie.  Despuès por el de "puesta en marcha y ajuste de una etapa de potencia" te servirán para la reparaciòn.


----------



## rolo_bass (Dic 10, 2010)

hola ... sorry por seguir con este tema pero yo también tengo un crate bx100 y se me quemo la etapa de potencia, tengo los diagramas y esquemáticos por si alguien los necesita... el asunto es que acá no encuentro el IRFP140 ni el IRFP 9140 queria saber cual podría utilizar . ya que trate con poner el IRF540 y el 9540 y prendió y funciono pero al subir el volumen casi al máximo se quemaron.

saludos


----------



## lovecom45 (Dic 10, 2010)

rolo_bass Oye bro me puedes pasar los diagramas del ampli es que no lo pueden reparar donde lo he llevado para apresurar la reparación y pues quiero ver eso para reparalo. Por favor los llevo buscando mucho tiempo ni en" República del Salvador " en la CD. de México lo tienen.


----------



## rolo_bass (Dic 10, 2010)

hola, ahí van los diagramas......
ojala lo puedas arreglar.... yo todavía no logro arreglar el mio... 


saludos


----------



## lovecom45 (Dic 11, 2010)

Mil gracias hermano lo andaba buscando como loco, te debo una. Igual que lo repares pronto!, ya verás que si va a quedar tu ampli.


----------



## rolo_bass (Dic 14, 2010)

de nada compadre... ojala le halla servido.... 
yo acá logre hacer funcionar el ampli pero con un arreglo no muy santo ....
pero por mientras funciona a ver que pasa.....


----------



## patricio fig (Mar 21, 2012)

tengo un decoud ev-100 para bajo y se me quemaron los transistores y noc cuales van y no consigo el diagrama tampoco alguien sabe como puedo hacer para repararlo??


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 21, 2012)

patricio fig dijo:


> tengo un decoud ev-100 para bajo y se me quemaron los transistores y noc cuales van y no consigo el diagrama tampoco alguien sabe como puedo hacer para repararlo??




Hola compañero el EV-100 tiene 2 NPN TIP122 y 2 PNP TIP127, por lo general se queman por cortos sea en la salida o en la entrada, ya que de mover el cable constantemente o plug del conector pudo hacer un corto revise primero ello antes para evitar futuras fallas, ya que el circuito del PRE lleva la retroalimentacion a la salida, suele quemarce la resistencia de 47K y dañarce y con ello tambien el condensador de 4.7uF de la retroalimentacion, revise muy bien primero su ampli con las respectivas mediciones, busque componenentes defectuosos, como resistencias, condensadores inflados, asegurece que los transistores BC547 y BC557 esten bien, cambie los transistores de salida y antes de reconectar el voltaje tanto del preamplificador +/-15V y alimentacion de la fuente, mida que estos valores de voltaje esten correctos, cualquier duda nos comenta compañero que con gusto le colaboramos

Saludos

YIRO.


----------



## patricio fig (Mar 21, 2012)

No me sirvió amigo , ahora te mando para q*UE* veas las fotos a ver si sabes si son los mismos q*UE* decís , gracias abrazo

ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs

ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2012)

¿Y los dos transistores que tenés ahí cuáles son? (los que están montados en el disipador)

Te apuesto a que esos son los complementarios de los que estás buscando, o son iguales si se trata de un cuasicomplementario.
De paso, ahí te faltan las resistencias de emisor también. Fijate de qué valor son las que tenés en los emisores de los transistores que tenés todavía y duplicá ese esquema.

Saludos


----------



## patricio fig (Abr 17, 2012)

Mirá Cacho, te dejo otras fotos a ver si  vos te podes dar cuenta porque yo sigo sin darme cuenta , por favor denme una manito con mi amplificador !

ImageShack - Best place for all of your image hosting and image sharing needs


----------

